# Aluminum 8 string, fanned fret, collapsible, acoustic/electric travel guitar



## Ernesto (May 13, 2015)

My internet is terrible right now but I wanted to get something posted here because this community has been an inspiration for this build.

I decided that I wanted a fanned fret 8 string acoustic/electric guitar that could break down for travel and reassemble without retuning, but no one makes such a thing and being homeless, broke, and recovering from a stroke, the chances of me coming up with $5k to pay someone to build what's in my head aren't very good.

I sold some tools and spent $500 at the hardware store and am building the thing! I built the frame for the neck about two years ago but my head hurt too bad to focus so I shelved it. I started feeling a bit better recently and decided to get going again, but the pace is slow to avoid re-injuring my neck. I'm building everything on it from scratch including the neck, frets, bridge, tuners, and tremolo combined with the constant tension system. So far, I have 140 hours in the neck and half of the bridge. I'll be cutting the bridge base plate tomorrow and tig welding the tail pieces onto it, along with welding the brass saddles together. Once the bridge is done, I'll do the main body framework, then the tuners, tremolo, and constant tension setup. Then I'll skin the body with the black and chrome aluminum diamond plate I got. It will be a deep, oversized SGish shape. For the last step, I'll build a low z pickup that will attach to the body with magnets so it can be slid around while playing for different sounds, ie neck/bridge position or anywhere in between. It will be a parallelogram configuration with hinged corners so it can fan either way like the frets do. I was going to gear it so it automatically changes its angles but smoke came out of my ears trying to figure that out! lol I'm also putting a piezo under the bridge with a three way switch. I'm going to use sliders for volume and tone controls, like a mixer. 

I figured out the fan by watching the angles of my fingers in their natural position as I moved up and down the neck on my Schecter C-8 and figured that the 12th fret would work out perfect for the straight fret. It also happens that the section of straightish frets is where I tend to attempt to play fastish stuff so it may look a bit freaky but I think it will work for what I want to do with it at least.

I'm calling it the Wingnut, in homage to the builder, and because it will have 21? wingnuts holding it all together and acting as tuners.

Anyway, I'm using a drill press, a dremel, and hand tools and am borrowing a friend's tig welder for the build....and I'm building it in a tent in the desert.

I'm having so much fun with this, if it plays and sounds like I hope it well, I think I'm going to try to make a little business out of it and build a few a year.

My internet is sub 56k right now and drops the connection every two minutes so I'll definitely post a lot more pictures here and am even thinking about posting plans, but I have to finish everything first, then draw it(building/designing as I go), then get to civilization with decent internet.

Here's a link to the thread on my blog as a teaser: https://muut.com/campexist#!/member-projects:aluminum-8-string-fanned-f

Sorry about the moobs. It's like 120f in there during the middle of the day!


----------



## therion777 (May 13, 2015)

It's is crazy cool!!!
Please keep it up!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 13, 2015)

That's a pretty awesome idea. I await a glorious NGD


----------



## Ernesto (May 13, 2015)

Thanks! I can't imagine anything I'd rather do with my days right now!

I forgot to mention that the scale is 28.5 to 24.5 and I'll be running a Super Slinky seven string set but ditching the .11 and using the .13-.56 with .65 and .75 bass strings for the low B and E. The neck thickness at the nut is 30mm, not including the 3/16" stainless frets. It feels good but the lack of a fretboard and fret edges force a classical technique. I like that my guitar will force me to play "right" lol.


----------



## therion777 (May 13, 2015)

Hmm, Are you planning to build Lo-Z PU too? Sound interesting!! 

I'm so jealous your TIG welding skill.

Two Questions.
What are materials of fret? And how to fix it to the neck?


----------



## Ernesto (May 13, 2015)

Definitely going to shoot for the low z thing. I took apart a 400,000 volt stun gun to get a transformer out of it, shocked the crap out of myself while "testing" too. lol One blue box in there, I thought was a transformer, has 0.000 ohms across two wires and 58 ohms on the other side so I'm not sure what it is. I might see if it makes noise anyway, it could be perfect? There's a little transformer in there too and it's only a 10:1 impedance ratio. I powered it up with a 12v power supply to check input voltage vs output voltage, hit the switch, and a six inch arc came out of the damn thing and got me! We're not doing that again! I've got the coil, magnet, and pivoting frame arrangement figured out in my head but the electronics side will be experimental.

TIG welding is really easy! Much easier than stick or torch. Just make sure everything's clean, point the tungsten where you want the heat, pour the heat in with the pedal until it gets shiny and starts to puddle where you want to weld, back off on the pedal a bit, and start moving and dabbing the filler rod in there. If the rod is piling up, push the pedal a bit more. If the melt puddle is getting too big, just back off. I don't get to practice very often anymore but have found it's like riding a bicycle or swimming. It's all about preparation, methodology, and being in the moment. I try and do everything I do like a Samurai sword sharpener works, slowly and methodically, at first at least, until it becomes instinctive.

The frets are 3/16" stainless steel bar. I welded 6-32 threaded rod to the center of each one and they're bolted to the fret carrier bar with stainless steel locking nuts and half cylindrical washers that I made from stainless tubing. I used a 3/16 file to make the notches for the frets in the fret carrier bar and got one .2mm too deep so I'll have to fill it with epoxy to build it back up. When the fret carrier is not attached to the neck, it's totally straight so to level the frets, I glues 80 grit sandpaper to a sheet of glass. Once they were all level, except the messed up one, I crowned them with a tiny flat file. That took forever but they're all within .01mm (except the messed up one..lol). To get neck relief, I shaped a full length insert using the piece that I cut off of the square tubing that I made the fret carrier bar out of. If I need more relief, I can either rescuplt the insert or even easier, add shims under it.

The only welding is the threaded rod to the frets, and on the all brass bridge. The rest of the guitar, including the neck is held together with stainless machine screws so the whole thing can be taken apart and adjusted. I thought it would be a good feature for customs too, with it all apart, it looks like a pile of shiny metal junk in a box! lol I'd like to see officials try to declare a value on that "scrap". I'll be disassembling the entire thing for sanding/polishing so I'll post pics of the pile of parts. There are 80ish hand crafted pieces and 30ish fasteners that make the neck and the bridge will have 67 pieces. I'm guessing that there will be 400ish parts total on the guitar when it's done. I've officially lost my mind! 

I'm building this guitar because I'm simultaneously building an amphibious pedal/solar electric assist camper trike to live and travel in for free so weight of everything is a priority. It's made of plywood, bamboo, hemp cloth, and super sap epoxy resin. I'm planning on pedaling it from Arizona US to Uruguay in the future so neck stability due to humidity is a big motivator for the aluminum/stainless guitar build too.


----------



## Ernesto (May 13, 2015)

Here's a pic of the frets and fret carrier:


----------



## Ernesto (May 13, 2015)

While my internet is kinda working, here are some bridge/saddle doodads:


----------



## Ernesto (May 13, 2015)

And the zero fret/brass hold down/string spacer/locking clamp. I'll file the grooves in it once I can string it up and use the actual strings to mark it. There will also be a little brass plate under it so tightening the wingnut actually locks the strings in place in addition to setting their spacing. You can see the string ball end retainer too.


----------



## immortalx (May 13, 2015)

Man this is epic! Can't wait to see it finished


----------



## Ernesto (May 13, 2015)

Thanks!

I stayed up all night drawing pictures of constant string tension/tremolo/tuner systems and after about five drawings that look like a three year old on meth stole my notebook, I figured out how to pull it all off. It will use sprung cams for each string that have wingnut adjustable pivot points. The pivot bar is mounted to a lever system that is sprung against the direction of the cam pivot and has the whammy bar at the back of the base. I know it will work but figuring out the perfect sized springs will likely take some trial and error. Also, each cam can be manipulated individually so I can do crazy effects on one string only.

The downside is I'll need 16 more wingnuts, so 37 total, which is my age..lol, and will need more springs, brass tubing and rod. A guy is coming to buy my Schecter C-8 tonight so I'll be able to get the stock tomorrow. The C-8 getting sold means that I'm all in on this build. It either works or I have no guitar! This will definitely speed up the build too!


----------



## Ernesto (May 14, 2015)

I sold the Schecter tonight. I must admit that it does not feel good at all to be without a guitar. The new build will happen MUCH faster now.

Earlier today, I stopped by the local scrap yard and they have so much cool stuff! I'm going back in the morning to pick up more supplies to finish this build and for future builds too. It looks like the sides and back of the wingnut guitar will be copper plate instead of the aluminum. They also have this crazy cool looking brass star thing that I feel like needs to be incorporated into the design. It's got a 50-60mm hole in the middle of it so I think I'll put the volume knob there. I'm open to ideas for an inlay on the massive volume knob so if anyone has any ideas, throw them out there! I also found an Illuminati looking brass owl, a few brass butterflies, and a sick six inch long brass shark. I think the next three builds are going to be theme builds. I'm going all in on this because it feels so good! I also figured out my internet speed issues so I can post pics more regularly! I put the wifi adapter on a few sections of conduit and used an American flag aluminum license plate as a parabolic collector. I made sure to set it up so the flag emblem is upside down though, to prevent folks from thinking I'm some kind of nationalist. Anyway, stay tuned for more wingnut updates!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 14, 2015)

mdd0127 said:


> I sold the Schecter tonight. I must admit that it does not feel good at all to be without a guitar. The new build will happen MUCH faster now.



 I bet


----------



## Ernesto (May 14, 2015)

Just got back from the scrap yard. I'll have to get some pics in the morning when the light is better. I got everything I need to finish the 8-string, plus stuff to build a six string butterfly themed/shaped guitar with a wood fretboard, (haven't decided on the wood yet), and I found a 6" diameter copper ball that will become a working Tesla coil inside a jumbo acoustic/electric baritone. I'll use the circuit board from a stun gun and use the pickup output to trigger a fet that PWM's the stun gun circuit so the lightning follows the playing. It sounds a bit cheesy, but it will be awesome anyway! 

I also looked at a few potential shop spaces in town so I can get out of the tent if this guitar building thing turns into something more than just fun/passion.

Anyone have a dillion/henrob/cobra torch setup laying around that they'd give me a deal on?
I'll post pics tomorrow!


----------



## therion777 (May 18, 2015)

mdd0127 said:


> I'll use the circuit board from a stun gun and use the pickup output to trigger a fet that PWM's the stun gun circuit so the lightning follows the playing. It sounds a bit cheesy, but it will be awesome anyway!



Sound interesting!
Stun gun circuit&#12288;Is it cockcroft walton type thing?

I am afraid that PU also pick up surrounding noise from transfomer of stun gun circuit?

Anyway it's cool idea!


----------



## Ernesto (May 18, 2015)

I took a few days off to do some planning, and also because when weather moves in, I can barely move. Getting back on the build(s) today..

As far as the tesla guitar goes, I'm thinking that since the conductor ball and ground ring will be sealed inside the guitar, surrounded with grounded metal, that the interference shouldn't be too bad. I'm also running a ground on that guitar that's separate from the signal ground. Any interference it does get could be a cool effect if I tune it right. I've got plenty of time to research how to safely pull all of that off while working on the fanned fret 8. 

In an attempt to make money without having to focus on anything but guitar building, I also grabbed the parts to do a six(7?) string with a butterfly theme and try to sell it if it turns out nice. I found a nice piece of aged oak for a fretboard and a big chunk of aluminum rod for the main neck structure. I'm thinking about throwing a fretless E1 down a groove in the back side of the neck, with a little muting pad flip switch to keep it quiet when not in use. It will have simple tuners and bridge and will be a semi hollow. 

Today, I'll be working on cutting more parts for the bridge/constant string tension system for the ff al 8.


----------



## movingpictures (May 18, 2015)

Awesome thread! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Ernesto (May 18, 2015)

I made a little progress! I thought that tig welding the brass would be easy, as easy as aluminum at least, but I was wrong. I tried bringing the heat in fast, tried bringing it in slow, tried different kinds of flux/rosin, different fillers, tried preheating, and that hardware store brass just doesn't like to weld together. The second it gets hot enough to take filler, it starts evaporating and falls to the bench in a blob. I destroyed a few saddles experimenting but I gave up. It turns out, that silver solder is the way to go though! If it will do as good a job brazing the stainless frets to the all thread, it's possible that this whole build could be accomplished without a welder.




Anyway, here are some pics of the bridge taking shape, and the welding experiments. I also found a bunch of cool stuff at the scrap yard that will be use to finish this guitar, and used for future builds. Yes, I got that CS-1 compressor/sustainer pedal at the junkyard, for $2/pound. I will fix it and use it with my ISP Decimator to get that really clean and tight sound, without losing any sustain.


----------



## theo (May 18, 2015)

Wow, this is really interesting.
I'd love to hear more of your story dude!


----------



## Ernesto (May 19, 2015)

Thanks! It will be an interesting train wreck to watch at the very least!

My story is long. I'm 64 pages into a book about it. Let's see about a quick tr:dl

Gradeschool: Nerd. Numbers, gears, levers, shapes kind of nerd.
Highschool: Nerd! Like trench coat/pajamas/psychedelics/punk band nerd.
College: You guessed it! Nerd! Physics/engineering/drafting
Carreer: Custom car audio/electronics repair/show cars/industrial automation
Went crazy after losing the love of my life a few times (benevolent crazy though).
Started living in vehicles/tents. 
Hit my head too hard too many times playing human mountain dart on boards and wheels. 
Wore my body out working, believing in some kind of meritocracy.
Started inventing stuff. 
Built a crazy mobile solar powered machine shop and sub 75 lb electric bicycle that went from 0-40 in under 2 seconds. 
Had a stroke due to busted neck.
Sold everything I owned to survive while healing.
Gave up money completely for over a year. Went freegan.
Tried to start a network of free communes for inventors/musicians/artists. Got fed up with looking for help. 
Healed a bit. 
Started building crazy stuff again.


I only want to talk about guitars here but here's a link to my blog/forum thingy if you want to discuss other insanity. https://muut.com/campexist#!/


----------



## theo (May 19, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, really interesting for me at least. I'll check your blog


----------



## Ernesto (May 19, 2015)

I can see this build and the next two in my head very clearly. I've got all of the stuff here to do all three, and I just picked up enough food that I shouldn't have to go into town for two months. 

I've been thinking about names for my, so far, nonexistent, custom guitar company. The first thing that came to mind was simply "Wrong", which describes how they're made, what they're made of, and likely, an accurate onomatopoeia of the noise they'll make. Then "Wrought" was another idea because they're made completely with metalworking. Does "Wrought Wrong" work? lol The first one would be the Wrought Wrong Wingnut...

Anyway, I hope to finish the bridge and start working on the constant string tension cams tomorrow. Will post pics if I make pic worthy progress!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 19, 2015)

Wow, this build looks super unique! I'm excited to see how this thing turns out!


----------



## Renkenstein (May 19, 2015)

Thank you for providing this window into the mind of a madman. 

This is fkn incredible stuff, and a very entertaining read.

You're like a mix of McGuyver, Dan Erlewine, and Christopher McCandless. I want to buy you a beer and pick your brain.


----------



## Ernesto (May 21, 2015)

Thanks! Your builds blow me away man. I definitely appreciate the compliment too. I'd never seen Mr. Erlewine's stuff but it's pretty cool! Also, I don't starve when I go feral because I'm down with eating bugs but that guy sure had a spirit to look up to! If you ever come through AZ, hit me up!  


So yesterday, I did the thing where you go in the shop, inventory the nuts and bolts, twice, check metal stock against drawings, hold stuff up to look at, air guitar....  I finally ended up doing some more drawings of the constant tension system and figured out that I needed more/different hardware and brass stock.

Today, I went back to the scrap yard and got some more stock. I left the brass sheet I picked up sitting on the scale though. I hope they remember next time..... doh... Then I went to the hardware store and literally spent my last $30. I couldn't help it. I found these little brass things that go at the bottom of door hinges to keep the door from slamming, and they will make perfect tuners which will save me 20 hours! 

I started putting stuff together and realized that I'll have to redesign the constant tension system one more time. The physics are all the same but I didn't account for ergonomics. The wingnuts I wanted to use for adjusters take 20mm of spin room and I only have 12mm to play with. Basically, I'm going to have to use knurled brass nuts instead of wingnuts on the tuners, pivot adjusters, and spring tensioners. I'm also going to have to build the pivot mounts for the tuners and compression spring pivots so they stagger. No big deal, and I'm glad I caught it early!

Also, I picked up a .120 bass string and will be running it down a channel in the back of the neck. I haven't decided on frets or fretless yet but I'm going to tune it to E0! The trajectory puts the back end of the string inside the body but I have a little idea for a remote triggered hammer/plucker that will stick out of the top where the next lowest down string would get picked. If it's a stupid idea and doesn't work like I think it will, I can pull it out and it will only leave two holes in the guitar that will be in unnoticeable spots.

So tomorrow, one more trip to the hardware store to exchange some stuff in the morning, then I can get back and start cutting more parts!


----------



## Ernesto (May 21, 2015)

Also, I appreciate the McGuyver comparison too. I used to love that show but I'd always be yelling at McGuyver, "There's no way that'll work! You need potassium nitrate, not chlorate! That's beyond the tensile strength of rusty bailing wire!" lol


----------



## Ernesto (May 29, 2015)

I guess some image links have broken this thread for the past few days. 

I posted, or attempted to post this 6 days ago:

"
Today kicked my ass. I broke two taps, broke the base of the drill, ruined 6 little brass doodads, and just generally had a very hard time with everything. I think what happened is that I took my music player off of shuffle because Animals as Leaders came on and I wanted to hear the whole album. Then I forgot to switch shuffle back on and it played Ben Harper for hours on end. I didn't notice how much it was affecting me until it got dark and I yelled, F#CK BEN HARPER! and almost threw my dammit tool at the computer. I turned it off and made real progress for about an hour. Sorry Ben, you've got a few decent songs but apparently, most of them make me want to punch babies.
So I did get something done. I made 1, yes that's right ONE saddle! I have to get a couple more taps tomorrow and convert the drill press to a tapping bench. I made a little jig to help drill the holes for the riser set screws and the intonation adjusting screws. When I get all of the saddle pieces cut, I'll drill out the jig and use it as a tap guide. 4-40 taps are way too easy to break by hand. I'm hoping that the hard time I had was just due to being shaky and angry. I was up all night with an awful headache too so I'm sure that didn't help!
Anyway, here are some pics."


----------



## Ernesto (May 29, 2015)

This was the update from 2 days ago. My mom came to visit so I'll be back on the build tomorrow.

5-27 "I got a couple of new taps today so I'll get going again on this within the next couple of days. I thought I'd found something that I could do that wouldn't bother my neck so much but I guess I pushed a little too hard last week. Had to take a few hammock days Anyway, I'm just going to take it at whatever pace I can sustain."


----------



## Renkenstein (May 29, 2015)

mdd0127 said:


> F#CK BEN HARPER!





My ex-wife loved his music, so I avoid.




mdd0127 said:


> I made 1, yes that's right ONE saddle!



Yeah, but that's one mighty FINE saddle!!!


----------



## Alex Kenivel (May 29, 2015)

You sir are a fvcking sav


----------



## JamesM (May 31, 2015)




----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 31, 2015)

A small amount of progress is still progress, man! Keep it up!


----------



## Ernesto (May 31, 2015)

Thanks guys. Being up all night with the headache screwed my sleep schedule up bad. I'm normally up at dawn but by the time I've been getting up over the last week, it's already 120f in there. As soon as the sun goes down a bit, I'll be back on it and am considering working all night and sleeping during the day because it's only getting hotter. 

Anyone have an RV spot near Portland that I could rent for the summer? You could have your own resident nerd!


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 7, 2015)

Sorry for the lack of updates lately. I put up an ad for repair work and I've been swamped. Getting back on this build tomorrow evening!


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 12, 2015)

Right after I posted this, three more amps, a weed eater, and a lawnmower got dropped off! Also, I finally got some land! Once I catch up on these repairs and get moved, I'll be back on it.


----------



## pondman (Jun 13, 2015)

Amazing story and build 
Subbed.


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks! Your builds are awesome if I haven't already raved in one of your threads..

I just read back through this and it's been too many days since I made progress on this thing. I can't do any of the stuff I need to do until Monday, and just found out that the land procurement process could take a couple of weeks so it looks like I'll be spending the weekend working on the guitar! Maybe I can finish the bridge and tuning system before I have to roll it up and relocate?

I found a tiny cabin on ten acres, 15 miles from a cool little desert town so I'll have PLENTY of time to focus on finishing this build and the next few that are screaming to escape from my cranium like stepped on kittens. Plant food, hunt rattlesnakes and rabbits, collect water, compost poop, build guitars.... 


......almost forgot! ride bike into town and enjoy the company of other eccentric artist folks.....


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 14, 2015)

So, I really really wanted to get some more done on this thing, but my friend showed up with his Dodge Ram 2500 van on a tow truck again. He's had it at every mechanic in the valley, including me, multiple times chasing an intermittent fuse problem that shuts the whole trucks down. From 1994 to 1998 Dodge got the brilliant idea to run a big wire off a 30 amp fuse labeled ASD, then split a bunch of tiny wires off of it to run the coil, injectors, oxygen sensors, fuel pump, egr, and transmission solenoids, all with no fuses of their own. So, if there's a problem with a short in a wire in any of those systems, the wire burns instead of the 30A fuse blowing. I decided to fix it once and for all by removing the entire harness, repairing it, reinsulating it, and adding individual fuses to each circuit. Now, not only is it no longer a fire hazard, if he does have another component intermittently shorting to ground, like the torque converter lockup or overdrive solenoids, a smaller fuse will burn before the wire does, and hopefully, it won't kill the ignition like it did when they were all tied to the one big one. So dumb. If you have a Chrysler from those years, it's imperative that you get your wiring harness done by a real technician. They're just a fire waiting to happen!

It looks like I'm getting the rv legal tomorrow and will be heading down to secure this land deal. Once I get settled again, I can continue building with no distractions! I'll resurrect the thread when I do!


----------



## Renkenstein (Jun 17, 2015)

I looked at the pics before I read the post and thought "that's going to require a HUGE control cavity!"

Congrats on the cabin and the land! Man, that sounds awesome.


----------



## ppazin (Jun 18, 2015)

Slunk Dragon said:


> Wow, this build looks super unique! I'm excited to see how this thing turns out!


 
Allan Gittler introduced his guitar at a 1970's NAMM show. ​


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 18, 2015)

After I started building this thing, I found the Gittler. It was encouraging to see some people playing fretboardless guitars and liking it.

My version is similar in some ways but stronger, much more adjustable and serviceable than theirs, not out of motivation to one up them, but because doing things by hand makes it necessary to design things to be easy to adjust.

I'm at the land now and love it! I'll post a few pics when/if the deal goes through. Then it's time to move, set the shop back up, and get building again!


----------



## pondman (Jun 19, 2015)

Congrats on the new place


----------



## neurosis (Jun 21, 2015)

I don´t know how I didn´t see this thread before. Story is certainly compelling but the skills are mad! I would love to see your sketches, drawings for this or any of your work for that matter. Here I am doing ....ty CMOS noise crackers while you are ripping and rewiring cars. hahahaha. 

Happy you found a place. And really excited to see the results of the build.


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 21, 2015)

Renkenstein said:


> I looked at the pics before I read the post and thought "that's going to require a HUGE control cavity!"
> 
> Congrats on the cabin and the land! Man, that sounds awesome.




Nah...the guitar will only have one db25 for i/o. 


The land deal didn't go through. So glad I camped there for three days, which was enough to befriend the owner and find out the truth. Those old rednecks in that area would have run my hippie metal head hobbit house building ass out of there!

The USA is a tricky place to be for a guy that likes living in tents in good weather. The search for a place continues. NW is sure calling!

I'm going to be working on breaking down the shop tent and getting more mobile but I'll be continuing the guitar build out of my little rv, where it started in the first place. Hopefully I can find a cheap, gutted rv trailer to set up shop in. That way I can move around more frequently without having to do the whole unpack/setup/tear down/pack thing every time.


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 21, 2015)

neurosis said:


> I don´t know how I didn´t see this thread before. Story is certainly compelling but the skills are mad! I would love to see your sketches, drawings for this or any of your work for that matter. Here I am doing ....ty CMOS noise crackers while you are ripping and rewiring cars. hahahaha.
> 
> Happy you found a place. And really excited to see the results of the build.



I'll dig out the drawing I did for the guitar and post it later. I'm betting you'll laugh hard!


----------



## Mehnike (Jun 21, 2015)

mdd0127 said:


> I'll dig out the drawing I did for the guitar and post it later. I'm betting you'll laugh hard!


This is gonna rule!


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 21, 2015)

Keep in mind that I went to trade school for mechanical drafting, and did well... 























You guys asked for it! lol


----------



## Renkenstein (Jun 22, 2015)

Fkn rednecks, man. There's no room in a civilized world for bigotry. 

Pretty sure your nomadic nature belongs in the Pacific NW. I'd like to head there myself some day. They seem a lot more accommodating to those who live subsistence lifestyles. 

Don't get discouraged, brother! Keep at it. The world needs more individuals of your type. Mad respect.


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 23, 2015)

Actually, I think that without bigotry, a civilized world couldn't exist because no one would be able to justify using more than they need by thinking that they're "better" than others. Bigotry is a symptom of civilization is a symptom of bigotry. Chicken/egg thing.

It seems like, in the cities, the rich folks and their cop employees harass anyone that's different and in the country, it's the good ol boys. The NW sounds nice but it's still consumer America so I doubt I'd fit in there for long.

I'm just going to tighten up my neomadic scene, get a trailer to setup the shop in, and remain mobile until I can finish some of these projects. It's highly possible that my place in this world is constantly on the road.

With everything I've been through, I can't seem to stay discouraged for long. 

As to the world needing more inventor wingnuts, I'm trying to do something about that every day. Finding willing mates is tricky in a world filled with materialist ho's though. I'm starting a feminist movement though, which should help. It's called the No Peace? No .....! Know Peace? Know .....! movement. The idea is to teach women how to identify and avoid breeding with psychopaths and how to identify and put up with peaceful, creative people for long enough to breed with them. lol


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 23, 2015)

Lol!!! The forum software edited p#$$^! Hint, it's a word commonly associated with cats....and vag!nas.


----------



## Ernesto (Jul 1, 2015)

This will be my last update until I make more progress on the guitar. 

The place I've been camping is way too hot, no shade, and right next to the highway so I'm focusing on getting mobile again. Over the next couple of weeks, I'll be gutting my rv and setting it up as my mobile workshop. Then, I can camp somewhere pretty, in the mountains, or by a river, and get to work.

Another development in my life is that I've recently lost feeling in most of my left hand. It went away about a week ago and hasn't come back at all. It's most likely due to neck/nerve issues but it's numb and twitchy, not very good for doing precision work, which really sucks because precision work like building and soldering is what I do. I hope that it heals on its own, otherwise I might have to take up singing instead of guitar, and you guys really don't want that!

I'm super psyched on this build still, but need to get my living situation sorted before I'll be able to focus. Next update will have pics of real progress. I promise!


----------



## pondman (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey take care man. Have you seen a doc about you'r hand ?


----------



## Ernesto (Jul 1, 2015)

After 5 years, I still haven't found a way to see a real doc for the broken neck. I'm white, male, single, broke, and in the US. I'm more likely to be struck by lightning than get in to see a doc that does anything other than dole out pills. If I had $4k and liked tramadol, I'd go in, pay up, get ignored, and get a sweet mild painkiller/ssri scrip. lol 

Being in constant pain has really turned my life upside down for years. I'm just hoping to outlive my 14 year old dog at this point. Whatever doesn't kill me makes me stronger though.


----------



## Ernesto (Nov 3, 2015)

Quick(Edit- succinct? not this nerd!) update.

I've been feeling pretty good lately. Been fixing gear for friends like crazy and I think I'm close to having a shop with walls again. 

Lets see.... I did a full fret job/recrown/the works, installed a bridge, wired, and did a full set-up on a guitar that got played and signed by Melissa Etheridge a few weeks ago, and is now hung on a wall next to BB King and Buddy Guy's(I think) guitars at a restaurant where they'll be until they're auctioned for charity. Truth and Western Designs and another friend made it pretty. I made it play and sound like a very nice guitar. Go teamwork! Running into all kinds of amazingly talented people lately. 
Truth Guitars: https://www.facebook.com/Truth-Guitars-1691488357749187

I've been spending tons of time fixing my 40 year old rv and am sick of fixing it every time I need to drive it so I decided to weld up a trike conversion front end for an old suzuki 185 two stroke I've been hauling around for years. Then I can get 50mpg on propane and castor oil, and haul my dog, tools, some camping gear, and my music equipment around. Going to the junk yard to pick up spindles, wheels, and some steel in the morning. I'm thinking of gearing it down to 55mph from 80 to give it more grunt because I'm thinking it'll get 30+ inch off road tires (necessary for the trails around here for sure and I hate pavement pirates so...). I think that this build will take 15-20 hours at most to get it to a use able stage. I'm tempted to get all hopped up on herbal pain meds and bust the whole build out tomorrow, reality show style. We'll see how early I wake up I guess.. 

Hauling music equipment you ask? I think, after 20? years of not playing music in front of people, that I may be in two bands. The main project has been doing stuff under different names for years and I feel like I can really jive with them. One practice so far last week and we have a few songs sounding good to non musicians. I'm not sure if I'm in, if there is an in, if it's a revolving contributionist type project or what, but I'll keep learning songs and coming practice as long as they keep telling me when to show up. It's a blast playing with them. Some videos on youtube of them here: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCBiSZXItxzgHWFPDisxuv4w

Last night..was it last night? Anyway, I was drinking with a crazy friend that's an awesome musician. He played some of his older, really crazy stuff for me and it reminded me of the old days, being in punk bands where the intent was always to start a riot and cause chaos. Disempower horrible words/ideas by making humour out of them. Disturb people out of their daze. Figure out who can take a joke and who can take a choke. It's also a perfect way to keep psychopaths distracted and dancing to insane psychopath music instead of being out there influencing the world.....so after all of that rationalizing,....even though the chances that I'll get stabbed at a .... hole dive bar in Phoenix by a PC tyrant with no sense of humour while wearing bloodstained tightey whiteys stuffed with a huge sausage and sporting a mullet wig are not exactly zero, I'm going for it.
Most of you are not ready for this. I promise. Don't say you weren't warned.
Actually, I'm not even sure I can/should post it here but it's been on youtube for a year. PM me and tell me what a beta tape is(age verification) for a link I guess, just to be safe. 

In the last few weeks, I've been way more comfortable in social situations than I've been since my twenties. Been playing at open jam's. I went to a wedding/Halloween party the other night and felt like I really connected with a dozen or so amazing people in one evening, which has been an all too rare experience in my life so far and really boosted my hope levels. I think that as I care less about what people think and just put my thoughts out there, I get more confident and the confidence over rides the stupid crap that sometimes escapes from my punished brain..lol

So I drunk tweeted and told the guys from Sirens that I'd bring this guitar to their Phoenix show in a little over a week. I don't have any expectations of having it "done" by then, like fine tuned and polished but I'm going to make it hold strings and make noise if I can. I felt like throwing it out there would give me some pressure to prioritize it a bit more and I feel a gear repair lull coming as people gear up for the holidays so perfect timing. I also have to get the shop down soon because the wind and UV are destroying it and it's not even really a dry place any more when it rains...drips everywhere.

Oh yeah. Finally getting more into the wood part of repair work too. A friend of a friend brought me a 196?-7? Epiphone bolt on neck acoustic that got stepped on and broke the neck block doodad and a few braces out. She'd taken it to all of the local guitar fixer dudes and they all told her it was trash. I had it all cleaned up, glued, and clamped in 15 minutes and it looks like a solid repair, We'll see what happens when I pull the clamps and string it up I guess. I'm also building a little brass plate to cover up where the top of the soundhole got ripped out by the fretboard but that will take ten minutes. Thumped on it and it sounds great so despite "value" I figured it was worth fixing.

Sorry for no pics but I'll get some progress pics up by the weekend if all goes as I hope.


----------



## Renkenstein (Nov 3, 2015)

Tired of the RV breakin' down...let me weld a m'f'n motorcycle to the front end and that'll fix it...

I haven't been around on here much, been a busy summer finishing up a couple custom builds. It's great to check in and see you're still at it.

Hand doin' good? No recurrence?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Nov 3, 2015)

Hey, this build can wait when there's a hard life to live. Keep at it!


----------



## Ernesto (Nov 12, 2015)

The band thing didn't work out. I learned a bunch of songs they didn't even remember how to play and the other guitar guy didn't like me for some unknown reason. Screw it. I'm a one man band anyway.

Made some progress on the guitar build too. I'm waiting on some copper rivets to come in and then I can rivet the polished diamond plate top and back to the copper sides. I really dig the shape I came up with. I've worked my neck into painland again but am trudging forward. I figured that finishing the body might motivate me to get back to the tedious tiny parts I still need to make for the bridge, constant tension system, tuners, and pickups. I'll post some pics of the body work later this eve.

The left hand is still tingly and flinchy but it's nothing I can't deal with. If I can't get somewhere where I can grow enough herb to juice and keep the inflammation down, I'm not gonna make it to 40 so I'm really focusing on getting this build done and getting at least a pedalable trike together so I can head south. I was going to use the old suzuki two stroke for power but I think I'd rather pedal, because it's free and I'm really getting out of shape due to the joint issues. Pedaling a recumbent and swimming are basically the only ways I can exercise relatively pain free. I also have to build a little trailer to haul tools and supplies.

Anyway, I'll post a few pics later and hopefully will feel good enough to get building again tomorrow.


----------



## Ernesto (Nov 12, 2015)

Internets are too slow to upload pics tonight so I'll try in the morning.


----------



## Ernesto (Nov 13, 2015)

Pics!

I thought I got shots of the cut diamond plate top and sides but can't find them. It's dark already or I'd go take a few pics of them. Here are some pics of the body template and copper sides. I got the rivets in the mail today but have been super busy helping my friend get the baja 1000 chase truck ready. I'll be back on the build Sunday. Still shooting for having it playable by the 20th but I don't think I'll be able to afford to get to the sirens/fine constant show unless a miracle happens or I can find a ride. Will post a rideshare ad on the flagstaff craigslist in a bit.


----------



## Ernesto (Nov 13, 2015)

Here are a few reasons this guitar build is taking so long. 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4475905-post536.html


----------



## Ernesto (Nov 25, 2015)

I got a little more work done on the body but lost the copper rivets that I ordered because I set them down in my friend's shop and they got "cleaned". 

I'm afraid all builds are at a stand still again though. I came back from the scrap yard today to find this:






I've been feeling much better and am ready to work but it's become clear to me that I'm just getting used in this valley. Everyone wants my help and loves it when I do .... for them for cheap to free but when I need help, no one cares, so, I'm rolling out. No idea where I'm going, no money, tires bulging from the excess weight. For now, the plan is to find an abandoned property with a shop or garage on it and just set up shop. If/when anyone comes to hassle me, I'll deal with them then but I've got builds hot in my head, and all of the tools and supplies I need so I'm GOING TO FIND A SHOP no matter what it takes! I just hope I don't have to shoot anyone in the process! This build will continue once I do.


----------



## Prophetable (Nov 26, 2015)

Haha. Bandit luthier.


----------



## TankJon666 (Nov 27, 2015)

Prophetable said:


> Haha. Bandit luthier.


 
If you have a problem... if no one else can help... and if you can find him... maybe you can hire... Ernesto


----------



## Ernesto (Nov 27, 2015)

Haha! I'm no bandito. Banditos steal and hurt people. I just don't believe in the magic words people believe that make them think they can "own" land.

I was in a pretty bad mood and pretty shocked when I made that last post. All is good though. I found ten cool spots in flagstaff to freeze my nuts off in for the winter and found a community workspace that I can access on nights and weekends for $90/mo. I just have to reweld everything on an old power wagon trailer I traded for, get a tag for it, and head north.

Also, no one can "hire Ernesto". Some people may someday find themselves fortunate enough to have an opportunity to purchase crap I build but I primarily build things for myself, and plan to release open source free diy plans for all of it, or I fix/build stuff for friends. I don't really do the business thing often or seriously. It hurts my soul.


----------



## BlackMastodon (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Mangle (Feb 4, 2016)

Thread rules - this 8 would rule - hope to see an up and running prototype/singular stringed instrument in the near future. Been watching for a good bit, just thought I'd chime in and let you know I'm a fan and I'm really looking forward to seeing this beast fabricated and resuscitated!

Also, is it a 9 now? In the other window you call it a 9....


----------



## Ernesto (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks man! When I started the build, it was going to be an 8 string but after handling the neck for hours, I got the idea to put a bass string down a slot in the back. I'm going to cut a fretless fretboard out of a piece of aged oak and use brass screws to hold it in place/adjust it. The scale will be 34" and I got a .125 string for it. I'm thinking it will be a very low E but who knows.

I'm still really excited about this build and will be back on it by summer. Life just got rolling on me, as it sometimes does. I've been working and re-injuring myself for the last few months but am getting close to having a shop and being able to build guitars again. I also found the freaking copper rivets yesterday!

Recent developments:
On 1/2, my 14 year old Sharpei/Lab mix Wilbur passed in his sleep. That was/is tough. I haven't been dogless for 28 years and life just feels empty. I'm just too busy to get another dog right now though so I'm just dealing with it and talking to myself more than I'd like (I used to talk/sing to the dogs).

A week or two after that, a helicopter from the nearby county complex flew slow and low over my camp. Then my computer died, the onboard ram and hd both failed. No worries though, I thought... I have three backup drives and the really important stuff backed up more times on flash drives and sd cards. Every single one of them is wiped beyond recovery and won't even reformat. I even tried platter swaps and they're wiped clean. I lost 80 gigs of music noodling that I was going to turn into songs someday in the future when I find land and get bored, lost 4+gb of cad drawings of my different inventions, including the variable geometry electric bike and camper trike. I lost 64 pages of my first book and another 20 pages of outlines and ideas for the next two books in the series. Lost all of the dog pics, pics of builds, vehicles, farms, gardens. I lost 66gb of music, 200gb of videos, mostly rare music vids... It crushed me for about two days. I'm totally over it now though. In a way, it feels like a fresh start, like I took a load off, a chance to break from old patterns, etc. 


I entered indentured servitude to get a truck that runs on free waste fuel, can haul my tools, and camping gear, and can go anywhere. I've almost got it paid off already. It's got a Detroit 4-53t 2 stroke, supercharged, and turbocharged 4cylinder diesel that drives the rear wheels through a 5 speed transmission/two speed rear end, and I picked up a free 300hp Caddy Northstar donor car yesterday so I'm moving the diesel up and back and driving the front wheels with the Caddy motor, through volvo or hummer portal hubs. It's actually moving forward at a pretty decent pace and will be way easier than it sounds. I named the truck Jolene because with the 46" runflat beadlocks, twin engines, blower, turbo(maybe 3 turbos total), 4wd, tool boxes, camper, and crane, everybody's gonna want to leave their trucks for her when she's done! I've just been doing stuff like wiring, filters, hoses, wvo collection pump/filters, etc but the real build will get going next week.
Here's a build thread:
Forum |

Right after getting Jolene, I bent over to open a cabinet door and threw my back out. I got a free bus though(details below), and needed to do a bunch of work to Jolene to get her ready for the recovery trip so I changed out 6 semi tires with hand tools and a back so busted I was crawling, then drove 4 hours through the mountains in a bouncy old truck, got ran off the road, got revenge, narrowly missed running over too many elk, and slept in my hammock tent next to the noisy highway. It took two hours to work up enough gumption/feeling/strength to get out of it in the morning.

So, the bus....I got a free bus! It's going to be perfect for a decent sized rolling workshop and it will run on waste veggie/motor oil too. It's a 1963 MCI Challenger MC5-A. It's been sitting for 8 years but I got it running instantly after putting fresh batteries in it. The only problems are that it's parked way up on a big hill with a super nasty road, the clutch _might_ be out which is a 40-60 hour repair, it's sank six inches into the dirt where it's been parked so I have to dig a big ass trench to even look at the clutch adjustments and air assist, and it's 4 hours away.

I finally found an area I like with cheap land! The property next to the bus is 40ac with a polished aluminum trailer and a well and I think the owner might carry it for a couple hundred$/month. I'm heading up on the 18th to figure it out and work on the bus a bit. The people in the community are off gridders, preppers, retired miners, engineers, etc and I got along great with all of the neighbours I met. 

I also got a free 26' rv! Having the big truck with a crane means I can haul off stuff that people are sick of having in their yards. The RV looks and smells awful inside but only has 40k miles, like new tires, and a 454 big block. I need to clean it out, put a battery and gas in it, and get it down here from Flagstaff but it's sitting in a friends commercial yard so it's safe. Not sure what I'll do with it yet but I'm thinking about gutting it completely and maybe turning it into a toy hauler and selling it. I might just clean the trash/carpet out, killz primer the walls, then unload it. We'll just see how it goes. I've got my other little rv for sale too but only tards are responding. Craigslist is awful these days.

I also invented and prototyped a manual propane tank hauler that will actually be going into limited production next week so I may have finally found an income! We'll see on that too. 

Sorry I don't have any guitar updates but hopefully I will soon! I know a lot of people are watching this and I don't want to let anyone down.


----------



## cip 123 (Mar 14, 2016)

Man you gotta be the most resilient guy around!

Don't worry about letting anyone down, you do you. Hope everything works out!


----------



## pondman (Mar 14, 2016)

Ernesto said:


> Thanks man! When I started the build, it was going to be an 8 string but after handling the neck for hours, I got the idea to put a bass string down a slot in the back. I'm going to cut a fretless fretboard out of a piece of aged oak and use brass screws to hold it in place/adjust it. The scale will be 34" and I got a .125 string for it. I'm thinking it will be a very low E but who knows.
> 
> I'm still really excited about this build and will be back on it by summer. Life just got rolling on me, as it sometimes does. I've been working and re-injuring myself for the last few months but am getting close to having a shop and being able to build guitars again. I also found the freaking copper rivets yesterday!
> 
> ...



In your own time bro, you just keep coming back like the Terminator.


----------



## Ernesto (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the kind words. 

I packed the guitar build tote into my little trailer yesterday and couldn't help going through it first. It feels like the parts are already resonating in anticipation of the completed build. Maybe that's just me? Anyway, things are looking good to get started building again by summer and time's flying!

Will update again asap!


----------



## GuitarBizarre (May 31, 2016)

YO ERNESTO, WHERE YOU AT DAWG?


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 25, 2016)

Still looking for a place to set up shop. I have three post apocalyptic vehicle builds going too so things are crazy. I'm still looking for land and getting closer but the Verde Valley is trying really hard to keep me around. I'm just taking things day by day. Tomorrow, I have to rebuild the entire brake system on the C70 crane truck that I've been living in. Then I need to finish converting it into a camper so I can register it. I built custom tool box drawers for it a few days ago and it's increased my productivity by at lease 300%. When I find a place to park my bus and get it set up to build in, I'll finish the guitar fast.

Last night, I did the wiring on another custom copper guitar that a friend built. I'll post pics next time I get the camera and computer out at the same time.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 25, 2016)

Glad to hear you're still keeping on, man! Props to you, that's a kind of journey I don't think I'd be able to maintain, haha.


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 28, 2016)

Here are a couple of pics of stuff I've worked on over the last few days. Still waiting for brake parts so I can get the truck back on the road.

The guitar is a custom build by my friend Christopher Robin. It's stunning in person. I tried to make the wiring, tone, and playability match the aesthetics.

The amp was just an idea I had. I was asked to repair a Trace acoustic amp but the signal went wonky at one of the digital reverb chips and I don't have a scope or schematics so we abandoned the repair and decided to use the parts to build something else. I was told to "use whatever you see laying around". I saw the jerry can, an old arrow for trim, and an old marine plywood bar top, and it was on. The little Jensen 5 1/2" speakers scream in the 15 ply mini cab and the orange micro terror fits perfectly in there.











This is my new buddy. His name is Rollie, like Rock and Rollie....but he seems to prefer being called El Rolito Supreme.







Here are some pics of camp, one is at a Mad Max Festival called Detonation at Uranium Springs. Super fun!


----------



## GuitarBizarre (Jun 29, 2016)

Ernesto said:


> Here are a couple of pics of stuff I've worked on over the last few days. Still waiting for brake parts so I can get the truck back on the road.
> 
> The guitar is a custom build by my friend Christopher Robin. It's stunning in person. I tried to make the wiring, tone, and playability match the aesthetics.
> 
> ...



Sounds amazing dude, but there's no pics, unless I'm missing something?


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 29, 2016)

They're working for me. They're hosted off imgur if you have that site blocked for some reason.


----------



## Prophetable (Jun 29, 2016)

They don't work for me, either. Maybe the pictures are set to private.


----------



## Ernesto (Jun 30, 2016)

They're set to public. Imgur can be strange. They're big pics too so it could be something to do with the scaling. I still need to figure out how to resize pics on ubuntu.

Here's a direct link:
apocaloptimisto's uploaded images - Imgur


----------



## BlackMastodon (Jun 30, 2016)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/si...-imgur-has-blocked-images-displaying-sso.html

Need to use a different image hosting site like Photobucket or something.


----------



## Ernesto (Jul 4, 2016)

Bummer. I'm not signing up for any more stupid sites though. I'm computered out already. I guess if anyone's interested in pics, they can click links. Why does the internet have to be such a complicated time suck? Can't wait until this corporate/gov net crashes and people start building p2p meshnets.


----------



## downburst82 (Jul 4, 2016)

Really not a big deal in not to lazy to click a link. Stuff looks great!, I really like that orange rehouse


----------



## Ernesto (Jul 4, 2016)

downburst82 said:


> Really not a big deal in not to lazy to click a link. Stuff looks great!, I really like that orange rehouse



I thought the Orange thing would take an hour or two.....30? hours later, I called it done...lol Building the little cabinet out of the warped wood took forever but it sealed up perfectly. If I'd had a table saw, it wouldn't have taken nearly as long. Each piece got jig sawed, then hand filed. All of the little details add up and there were a few more things I wanted to do to it. It sounds awesome though. My friend was all excited and said, "I can market these!" I told him I'd do more for $800 each, and he got way less excited. People think that stuff made from junk should be cheap but nothing's straight so it just takes forever sometimes.

I'll be posting lots of cool stuff to that imgur page, everything from knives to guitars to post apocalyptic buses and race trikes. I should probably just put the link in my sig.


----------



## Ernesto (Nov 27, 2016)

Quick update! 

I'm still alive! I'm pretty sure I'm over the neck issues and I built a workshop trailer out of an old motorhome that I cut in half.

As soon as I find a place to park and unload the trailer so I can finish up the insides and install the heater, the build will be rolling again...aw crap...another pun...


----------



## pondman (Nov 28, 2016)

Ernesto said:


> Quick update!
> 
> I'm still alive! I'm pretty sure I'm over the neck issues and I built a workshop trailer out of an old motorhome that I cut in half.
> 
> As soon as I find a place to park and unload the trailer so I can finish up the insides and install the heater, the build will be rolling again...aw crap...another pun...



Excellent, your a true warrior


----------



## Ernesto (Nov 23, 2017)

Yearly update! Good lord time flies!!!

In January, I started helping a couple of friends get a couple of auto mechanic businesses going. I worked myself into a seizure after five months of it but that was enough time to really help get things established. I spent the summer roasting in the truck, trying not to move, hoping to heal back up enough to try life again. Started moving again this fall but a few hours of work a day was all I could handle for a while there so I just did what I can. In awesome gift economy fashion, I now have space to work in a real shop! I got a professional cervical traction device and have started doing Pilates, which is seeming to really help my neck heal but it's still a daily struggle.

For the first time in 5 years, I've been making a few bucks here and there. I picked up a little run around Toyota pickup, and have new brakes and new used tires for the C70 so the mobile shop will be a reality again as well as soon as I come up with insurance/reg money. The main thing I've been spending money on though, is parts for a diy CNC router/mill/plasma table. I'm $200 worth of steel and a weekend of welding away from throwing my old router on and cutting stuff!
http://sevenstring.org/threads/which-cnc-machine-should-i-get.325509/page-2#post-4806985

Sorry there are no guitar updates but I'm hoping that there will be soon! The CNC will really help me build the bridge, tuners, and support structure. I figured that this saga needed a general update. This site and my email are the only places on the internet that I still visit/have accounts, and I haven't had, or wanted, a phone since May. The more I cut the internet from my life, the more I get done and months fly by like days sometimes so sorry for the slow updates.


----------



## cip 123 (Nov 23, 2017)

Awesome to hear this is still going, keep at it man! It's so nice to hear you're doing well now


----------



## pondman (Nov 23, 2017)

Great to see your still a warrior , nice to see you back.


----------



## Ernesto (Nov 24, 2017)

Thanks guys! My projects keep me going and I don't want to let you guys down either. This thing will get done.

Pondman, I browsed around a bit today and holy cow! So glad to see that your hand's healing up well! I haven't used routers very much but every time I do, I wonder if it's the time that it's gonna get me. Just for that reason alone, I'm really excited about the cnc build. I can sip tea and watch it break bits from a safe distance. While I'd actually prefer to build everything by hand, I think an electronic assistant is going to keep me safe and sane(ish).


----------



## pondman (Nov 24, 2017)

Cant wait to see this one finished .


----------



## Ernesto (Mar 1, 2018)

There;s a possibility that I may get banned soon because I got bored and posted up some controversial but provably true things in another thread.

If you don't hear from me here, I'll definitely post updates on this build at https://muut.com/prototribal#!/prototribal/nomad-friendly-music-gear:9-string-collapsible-alum


----------



## jwade (Mar 1, 2018)

Man, I want to build myself a crazy metal guitar. I hope you're not banned permanently, but if so, I hope you get a YouTube channel going to show this thing off when it's complete.


----------

